# Direct Merchant Order/DoorDash Delivery TIPS



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

After talking to a customer, it seems to me that restaurants are keeping TIPS for themselves when customers are placing orders directly with merchants (restaurants) and delivery is outsourced to DoorDash drivers.


Example:

Customer places a direct order with Chipotle through Chipotle website or Chipotle app with a Tip.

Delivery gets outsourced to DoorDash driver with minimum delivery fee possible without factoring in the full Tip amount.

Your experiences ??


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

All companies that employ drivers are scammers.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Joe Dow said:


> Your experiences ??


No experiences whatsoever.
I don't do deliveries.
If there's one thing I learned here at UP.net is: _"don't ever do deliveries!"_
Thank you for confirming why I shouldn't do deliveries.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

If the customer is ordering from an online app, I wouldn't think there would even be a tipping option. I've never ordered that way. Does the customer even know who is delivering the food? I guess one of us needs to try it and see what the options are.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think Grubhub is the most transparent 
They show the tip amount when leaving the restaurant


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> No experiences whatsoever.
> I don't do deliveries.
> If there's one thing I learned here at UP.net is: _"don't ever do deliveries!"_
> Thank you for confirming why I shouldn't do deliveries.


Oh, I thought you didn't do deliveries because you aren't in danger of getting your throat slit, or having to clean up vomit from your passengers along with other bodily fluids.
I see the light now!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I see the light now!


Don't burn yourself.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Don't burn yourself.


Don't worry, I won't!


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Dont ever trust an app with tips. Always tip cash, no matter what, carry around a few dollars just in case.

Trust no one. Yes they steal your hard earned dollar then spend it on robots. Im not even kidding theyre stupid.


----------



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

UBERgoober123 said:


> Dont ever trust an app with tips. Always tip cash, no matter what, carry around a few dollars just in case.
> 
> Trust no one. Yes they steal your hard earned dollar then spend it on robots. Im not even kidding theyre stupid.


NO, they are not stupid, they are greedy young Capitalist San Francisco billionaires leaching on sweat & blood of average hard working Americans


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Joe Dow said:


> NO, they are not stupid, they are greedy young Capitalist San Francisco billionaires leaching on sweat & blood of average hard working Americans


But they spent the money on robots, thats why they are stupid they made billions then lost billions investing in SDC.

Have you seen the robots at mit, yeah those are the best robots in the world. They are horrible. No one in their right mind would invest in that. Then uber loses 10 trillion stealing a robot tech that doesnt exist and getting sued. You cant mske this crap up. Dont even get me started on the flying car crap they pulled, ugh idiotic. What a bunch of clowns.all the while neglecting and lowering the quality of the product they actually do and can provide in the real world. All while never really seeing any black ink. Always in the RED. When this all falls apart i would expect to see people in jail. This is a giant fraud. A company that has never been out of the red cant be sustainable. The numbers are horrible yet the evauation is skyrocketing and math says it doesnt add up.


----------

